# How to thaw the frozen crab without ruining its flesh



## AutumnMelody (Jan 1, 2013)

is it possible ? pls let me know how ? tks so much


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 1, 2013)

Is it still in the shell or is it just the meat?

Either way you can put it in the fridge and let it thaw or in a ziploc type bag and float it in cold water,  turning the bag periodically.  

When it is thawed it will have copious amounts of water that you can just squeeze out before using the meat.

And what are you making with the crab???


----------



## CraigC (Jan 1, 2013)

Has it been previously cooked? Is it uncooked soft-shell or hard-shell? When I freeze crab, it is usually picked meat that is vacuum sealed, not much liquid to deal with.


----------

